# HR 34 + HR44??



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

I was wondering if DTV will let me have both? I have an HR34 now and I'm not very happy with it. I also have an HR23 that is about to die and needs replaced. Does anybody else have both?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Only a 'special' few. Unless you have inside connections they won't allow you to have more than one Genie. Maybe someday that will change but for now it is likely a no-go. I say 'likely' because who knows - if you call they may do it - even by accident!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

topgun80 said:


> I was wondering if DTV will let me have both? I have an HR34 now and I'm not very happy with it. I also have an HR23 that is about to die and needs replaced. Does anybody else have both?


I tried about a month ago and it was still a no go.

But we got to keep asking. Sooner or later someone going to get approved.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Currently DIRECTV doesn't all more than one Genie per account. That's not likely to change anytime soon.

Mike


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

So all you guys with HR44's didn't have an HR34 or you got them replaced? Seems kind of unfair to stick all their long time loyal customers with an inferior box and new installs get the latest and greatest


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

topgun80 said:


> So all you guys with HR44's didn't have an HR34 or you got them replaced? Seems kind of unfair to stick all their long time loyal customers with an inferior box and new installs get the latest and greatest


Every time I see these kind of posts, It begs to ask these questions

1. What is DirecTV supposed to do with the new (not so old ) HR34?
2. Who do think is suppose (deserves) to get these receivers? (obviulsly not you, but is OK some someone else)


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't remember asking for your attitude, I just asked if anybody had both. And yes, now that you mention it, I do think long term customers with expensive packages "deserve" the best that DTV has to offer. Are we supposed to wait until our 34's die to get the new box?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

topgun80 said:


> I don't remember asking for your attitude, I just asked if anybody had both. And yes, now that you mention it, I do think long term customers with expensive packages "deserve" the best that DTV has to offer. Are we supposed to wait until our 34's die to get the new box?


They are only available in 10 markets now but once it is available to the general public if you want it go to a 3rd party retailer and buy it. "Money talks" _______! but if you are saying they should just give it to you for free then you should finish the phrase.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

topgun80 said:


> I don't remember asking for your attitude, I just asked if anybody had both. And yes, now that you mention it, I do think long term customers with expensive packages "deserve" the best that DTV has to offer. *Are we supposed to wait until our 34's die to get the new box?*


Even if dies, they'll replace it with another HR34 because all DVRs are the same.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

west99999 said:


> They are only available in 10 markets now but once it is available to the general public if you want it go to a 3rd party retailer and buy it. "Money talks" _______! but if you are saying they should just give it to you for free then you should finish the phrase.


I would be OK with buying one, I bought the HR34, at a discount, but it wasn't free like a lot of people apparently.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Bought or leased your HR34?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Every time I see these kind of posts, It begs to ask these questions
> 
> 1. What is DirecTV supposed to do with the new (not so old ) HR34?


Let us almost 20-years customers have a second one!


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Let us almost 20-years customers have a second one!


I have been a D* customer since Oct 1995. Simple arithmetic translates that to almost 18 years. EIGHT days ago or four days after my 34-700 was installed I had tons of problems. I threatened them to leave them. They even told me if wanted a D* installer or tech to check the Genie I would have to pay $50.00 for the service call. The point is D* does NOT a give a rat's rear if you leave them or NOT. Furthermore do NOT fall for the patronizing BS I see you have been a long time loyal customer. Salt maybe?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

topgun80 said:


> I would be OK with buying one, I bought the HR34, at a discount, but it wasn't free like a lot of people apparently.


I'm told that even when the HR44 becomes available through 3rd party retailers, DIRECTV's system and CSRs won't activate it if your account already shows a Genie as activated. Even if a CSR mistakenly does it, the part of the account management system for valid activations during its regular housekeeping routines can automatically shut one Genie down after scanning over your account.

Now I imagine since no system is perfect, you could luckily slip through the cracks and manage to get two Genies permanently activated, but its obviously going to be very rare and probably not worth gambling your money purchasing one through a 3rd party retailer.

It seems that those fortunate few which were part of the original field testing team for the HR44 are the only exceptions to this single Genie per household rule.

P.S. >> I've been a sub. since Sep. of '95 always with the highest package, but no sell on getting two Genies activated when out of curiosity I tested the waters with CS on this issue a few weeks ago.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

It all depends on the reason why they limit accounts to one Genie. Is it software? Those few people who have more than one can probably comment on whether there are issues/limitations when you have more than one on the same whole home network. One thing I can think of is how clients are apparently limited to be tied to a single Genie, so one client can only watch recordings from one Genie, and recording on the "wrong" Genie can't be viewed by the client. How easily will that limitation be understood by the typical customer? The people who did the early testing who have more than one are not the typical customer and will understand this limitation. That may not be the only problem.

Beyond perhaps simply wanting to get most the bugs worked out in the single Genie case before worrying about multiple Genies, maybe they just didn't have enough HR34s to go around? They may prefer having everyone who wants just _one_ get it instead of letting people on dbstalk.com hog them all!  If this is the concern, maybe once the HR44 is in wide release and getting cranked out by three manufacturers the restriction will be loosened?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> I'm told that even when the HR44 becomes available through 3rd party retailers, DIRECTV's system and CSRs won't activate it if your account already shows a Genie as activated. Even if a CSR mistakenly does it, the part of the account management system for valid activations during its regular housekeeping routines can automatically shut one Genie down after scanning over your account.
> 
> Now I imagine since no system is perfect, you could luckily slip through the cracks and manage to get two Genies permanently activated, but its obviously going to be very rare and probably not worth gambling your money purchasing one through a 3rd party retailer.
> 
> ...


Even if you slip through the cracks and get two activated you'd need to be very careful. If you call a CSR for something and the see it on your account they're supposed to deactivate one of them.

I'm just sayin'.

Mike


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

slice1900 said:


> It all depends on the reason why they limit accounts to one Genie. Is it software? Those few people who have more than one can probably comment on whether there are issues/limitations when you have more than one on the same whole home network. One thing I can think of is how clients are apparently limited to be tied to a single Genie, so one client can only watch recordings from one Genie, and recording on the "wrong" Genie can't be viewed by the client. How easily will that limitation be understood by the typical customer? The people who did the early testing who have more than one are not the typical customer and will understand this limitation. That may not be the only problem.
> 
> Beyond perhaps simply wanting to get most the bugs worked out in the single Genie case before worrying about multiple Genies, maybe they just didn't have enough HR34s to go around? They may prefer having everyone who wants just _one_ get it instead of letting people on dbstalk.com hog them all!  If this is the concern, maybe once the HR44 is in wide release and getting cranked out by three manufacturers the restriction will be loosened?


True;

I think even VOS commented on another thread that viewing recordings one a Genie the client is not tied to gave "mixed results."


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Even Dish is trying to discourage multiple Hoppers. 

Maybe once the HR44 really gets out there, and any software issues resolved, DirecTV will revisit it. However, it still would mean a SWM16 needed for only two boxes. May not be something they really want to get into.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Even Dish is trying to discourage multiple Hoppers.


Don't cheat DTV ppl. You just make up it by yourself.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Even if you slip through the cracks and get two activated you'd need to be very careful. If you call a CSR for something and the see it on your account they're supposed to deactivate one of them.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.
> 
> Mike


That would be fine with me, deactivate this pos 34 and come get it!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Don't cheat DTV ppl. You just make up it by yourself.


Or perhaps the use of more than two Hoppers are discouraged? :grin:

Otherwise I agree, why would Dish produce a duo-node if they wished to discourage the use of more than one Hopper?

I mean PTAT notwithstanding as a virtual tuner multiplier, I'm sure Dish realized when they produced the Hopper only three tuners would be insufficient for many.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

With their fee increase, to me it sounds like they are trying to discourage more than one. You can do it, but you'll pay a lot more per month.


----------



## vioking (May 28, 2013)

i just ordered a genie there comeing on sat but i dont know if im gonna get a hr44 i want it bad so if they bring 34 and i just keep it then order 44 online then send 34 back to them will that work?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yes, if you order an hr44 from Solid Signal etc, you can activate it if you decommission the 34 at the same time.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I remember when the HR34 was introduced, people were going crazy trying to get one. There were almost hourly updates on availability.

Then the HR44 is announced, and the HR34 becomes a "POS." :shrug:

The two units run the same software, have the same number of tuners and storage capacity. The major difference is that the HR44 has an outboard power supply and a smaller form factor. I can see little evidence that one model is more or less reliable than the other when running the same software release. While the HR44 is somewhat faster, I would hardly call the HR34 "slow" (it is comparable to our HR24s and H25s).

As to why only one Genie is allowed per account, I suspect it is more an issue with the current state of RVU client software (both the DirecTV clients and RVU capable TVs) than anything else.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Diana C said:


> I remember when the HR34 was introduced, people were going crazy trying to get one. There were almost hourly updates on availability.
> 
> Then the HR44 is announced, and the HR34 becomes a "POS." :shrug:
> 
> ...


Human nature, humans always want the latest and greatest toy for bragging rights, same thing will happen when and if a HR65 is announced


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The sheep always want the newest toys.....then those same sheep will be the ones screaming that there are bugs...etc....happens with every new model. You'd think a few of them would learn every cycle but they never do.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Diana C said:


> I remember when the HR34 was introduced, people were going crazy trying to get one. There were almost hourly updates on availability.
> 
> Then the HR44 is announced, and the HR34 becomes a "POS." :shrug:
> 
> ...


That and they probably really don't want to have to install a SWM16 just for two boxes, though now you could need it for as few as three but I'm sure there are a lot of customers out there that if they got a second Genie would need one.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> probably really don't want to have to install a SWM16 just for two boxes,


If I had to take a wild guess, this would be it...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

topgun80 said:


> That would be fine with me, deactivate this pos 34 and come get it!


I would rather have the HR34 I have right now. HR 44 too new for me. Give them time I'm sure there will be a lot of threads *****ing about the HR44.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

damondlt said:


> I would rather have the HR34 I have right now. HR 44 too new for me. Give them time I'm sure there will be a lot of threads *****ing about the HR44.


Doubtful, HR44 is just the hardware refresh. All good. Smaller, faster, better, same firmware as predecessor.


----------



## vioking (May 28, 2013)

i got a hr20 and 22 in one place and and old non hddvr and i want the smallest dvr i can get and onboard wifi and im gonna use 3 min genies and i heard the 34 lags alot with a alot of mini genies running on it


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Doubtful, HR44 is just the hardware refresh. All good. Smaller, faster, better, same firmware as predecessor.


Yea, Heard that before. LOL! we'll see!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Doubtful, HR44 is just the hardware refresh. All good. Smaller, faster, better, same firmware as predecessor.


Plus I'll never know, since Directv doesn't give HR34 owner free upgrades to HR44's.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's possible if your HR34 ever goes bad, you could end up with a 44. There will be a point where there will be more 44s than 34s.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anybody know if the HR44 is available in the northern part of Illinois? as I just called and got a free upgrade for the Genie which I know it will be the 34 but prefer the 44, but I can always reschedule even though they don't guarantee which model you get, Could be a luck of the draw.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Diana C said:


> I remember when the HR34 was introduced, people were going crazy trying to get one. There were almost hourly updates on availability.
> 
> Then the HR44 is announced, and the HR34 becomes a "POS." :shrug:
> 
> ...


Tsk, tsk, tsk 

New powerful CPU ! That's the key.

[Isn't it has doubled power ?]


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

acostapimps said:


> Does anybody know if the HR44 is available in the northern part of Illinois? as I just called and got a free upgrade for the Genie which I know it will be the 34 but prefer the 44, but I can always reschedule even though they don't guarantee which model you get, Could be a luck of the draw.


I have seen some people in Chicago getting the HR44 (IIRC aren't you in the Chicago DMA?) so your chances are pretty good...if you set up an upgrade you might want to have them list in your tech instructions something like "HR44 will be only accepted Genie, if technician arrives with HR34 only he will be turned away" to increase your chances.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

JBv said:


> I have seen some people in Chicago getting the HR44 (IIRC aren't you in the Chicago DMA?) so your chances are pretty good...if you set up an upgrade you might want to have them list in your tech instructions something like "HR44 will be only accepted Genie, if technician arrives with HR34 only he will be turned away" to increase your chances.


Im several miles north of the Chicago area which is considered Chicago DMA I think, but Directv don't know for sure if its available here yet, but I would like to call the local company ahead of time if its possible but don't know their phone number. Or should I just wait for the installation date to see if they carry one?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

But since it's a free upgrade other than $20 charge I won't complain, but with built in wifi and smaller design and speed, I'm reluctant to accept the 34.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

You would have to just wait for the installation date, or flag a tech down and see if they have them yet. Personally I wouldn't let them install a 34 for me (given the choice) because while they are both excellent receivers, the 44 is stupidly fast.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

JBv said:


> You would have to just wait for the installation date, or flag a tech down and see if they have them yet. Personally I wouldn't let them install a 34 for me (given the choice) because while they are both excellent receivers, the 44 is stupidly fast.


Might have to see if there's any techs in this area to ask him that question but install date is for tomorrow morning. I don't want to waste the techs time and effort if he don't carry it.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

So I just called and told them to put a note on the work order for the HR44, Will they honor it and bring along the 44? I'll know for sure when the installer calls and confirms what he'll have on the truck, if not I'll reschedule.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Im willing to pay extra if he brings the 44 if they have it in stock along with gas money


----------



## ryanh9992 (Jan 4, 2013)

While the 1 Genie per account policy is still in fact in place, there's nothing that tells us to deactivate if we see them on one account. Its not so much a technically issue as it was just a policy that was put in place due to supply shortages and software limitations that as of now have been long fixed. Will they lift it? I'm sure eventually, we have several HR44s, HR34s, C31s and C41s all working on the same SWMs and they get along fine, during initial setup they ask which server you want to connect to.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope your right, as 2 hoppers can added why not Genies.


----------



## ryanh9992 (Jan 4, 2013)

With the two Hoppers per account thing two together really only equal 6 true tuners. So I can see why Dish doesn't necessarily mind two per account. Plus with the fact that most of you on here are recording junkies unlike most of America who can barely make full use of the Genie, that's probably also why DirecTV hasn't gone and changed policy. It used to be all of a sudden everyone started calling in requesting more DVRs because two tuners just wasn't cutting it, one day 5 tuners wont be enough (hopefully) and DirecTV will maybe change ways and allow more than 1.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

ryanh9992 said:


> ... we have several HR44s, HR34s, C31s and C41s all working on the same SWMs and they get along fine, during initial setup *they *ask which server you want to connect to.


By 'they' do you mean the C31/41 clients? And if yes, and you set the first client to connect to the 34 and the second client to the 44, can these two clients 'see' the other Genie or is it limited to just the Genie it is paired with?

Also, how do the RVU Smart TVs work with this configuration?


----------



## ryanh9992 (Jan 4, 2013)

They are all able to see each other and talk to each other as well as other HRxx boxes, RVU tvs are the same.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

trh said:


> By 'they' do you mean the C31/41 clients? And if yes, and you set the first client to connect to the 34 and the second client to the 44, can these two clients 'see' the other Genie or is it limited to just the Genie it is paired with?
> 
> Also, how do the RVU Smart TVs work with this configuration?


The clients can see multiple Genies but when trying to play back a recording from the non-paired Genie you have errors (as in not working at all...it will just go to the "Delete/Keep" screen). The Samsung RVU TVs show a "DirecTV RVU" input for each server they can see.

So while the foundation is there, it does not work. I'm sure it will, one day, but not for some time.


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

I should have read this thread first. I just ordered an HR44 to replace my HR34 (which I dislike and my wife hates) from Solid Signal. Anyway, I hope I haven't made a mistake. I had planned on moving the 34 to a "secondary" position and retire one of the 24s.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Under the features section of the 44 on Solid Signal's site it says that DirecTV will only activate one Genie per account. You probably have to retire the 34 and keep your 24.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Griff said:


> I should have read this thread first. I just ordered an HR44 to replace my HR34 (which I dislike and my wife hates) from Solid Signal. Anyway, I hope I haven't made a mistake. I had planned on moving the 34 to a "secondary" position and retire one of the 24s.


Yep, you have to deactivate the HR34 then have them activate the HR44. You will have to return the HR34.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JBv said:


> Yep, you have to deactivate the HR34 then have them activate the HR44. You will have to return the HR34.


and DTV will return your privileged fee of leasing HR34 ie $199 ... huh huh huh !


----------

